# [SOLVED] Wii to Monitor: HDMI Not Optimum Mode



## Peregrin357 (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought this, so I could play with my Wii on my monitor, and I when I switch my monitor to HDMI view, it tells me:

Not Optimum Mode
Recommended Mode 1920x1080 60hz

I guess the Wii is set for 480p, but I thought the converter was suppose to take care of that.​ 
My monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster P2770H/P770FH.


Is there something I'm doing wrong? I just assumed it was going to be plug and play.

I'm not trying to get any HD effect going on with the Wii, I just don't have any other video ports available.
​


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Wii to Monitor: HDMI Not Optimum Mode*

what happens when you change the monitor to the suggested mode?


----------



## Peregrin357 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Wii to Monitor: HDMI Not Optimum Mode*

Thanks for the reply.
It gives the same response. My monitor's usually always on the suggested mode.
I tried playing around with lowering it to something in the 720 and 480 range, but still nothing.

I see in the Nvidia Control Panel, it says "Connector: DVI-PC display"
Is there suppose to be separate settings for the HDMI?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wii to Monitor: HDMI Not Optimum Mode*

The adapter is not upconverting, it is simply converting the Wii output to HDMI.


----------



## Peregrin357 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Wii to Monitor: HDMI Not Optimum Mode*

It works now.
The Wii apparently defaults at 480i, and I guess my monitor wasn't happy with that. Luckily, my mom's monitor didn't seem to care about the interlacingness, and I was able to boot it up through her monitor and set it to 480p. Now I can play it on mine. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you have it sorted.


----------

